
Ask HN: What are your org's Slack best practices? - quizbiz
I&#x27;m on a 30 person team and we&#x27;re getting feedback that many are overwhelmed by Slack. Curious to hear how you organize your internal Slack channels and what norms you communicate with your colleagues.
======
emeraldd
* Do not use `@here` or similar if you can avoid it.

* We have a couple of all-sites channels that a restricted on who can post (in practice or effect for the smaller ones) that are subdivided by function.

* Use threads and switch to threaded conversations fast rather than in channel discussions.

* Keep team "business" and "social" channels separate even if they are effectively the same groups of people.

* If have a support channel, make sure to put what the resolution of the issue/conversation was in a summary comment at the end.

* If you're remote, jump to video/voice conferencing before you get to a 200+ comment thread ...

That's a few for starters.

(formatting)

